# Going to Sedalia, MO Sheep and Fiber Show June 1?



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Next weekend is the Heart of America Sheep and Fiber Show at the MO State Fairground in Sedalia, MO. Several of us here are going, taking classes. Is anyone else planning on being there? Maybe we could connect at some point. Here's their website: http://www.moncwga.com/ It was great fun last year!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

am trying to go, must work out details, as this is hay season, but it seems like its too rainy to mow just yet


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I plan on being there at least one day since it's only about an hour away. Of course, whether I have a red cent to my name or not is another matter.......

(But at least I won't be so tempted and apt to add to my growing fiber collection.)

~Falcon


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Seems like dh will take off friday as it stands now so we can go...(he wants to go to the tractor junkyard in clinton)

so I should be there friday, if he cant get friday off i suppose we will go Sat.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I hope you guys are all having fun. I'm fighting a nasty cold that is draining me terribly. My ribs hurt from coughing, my voice is rough from the throat being scratchy - BUT at least I can breath again and the low-grade fever is gone! Attended the outside wedding of a dear friend Friday and felt pretty good (_"see honey, I'll be fine to go to the Sheep Festival this weekend"_), but the gentle rain during the fireworks finale put me right back to not-good (_"uh-huh, told you you were rushing it. You're not going anywhere"_, he said).

:Bawling: Y'all have to regale me with tales of what I'm missing.........

~Falcon


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I'm so sorry FalconDance missed it. We had such a good time and I learned soososososos much. It did rain two nights---heavy---and I felt so bad for the people in tents. Got to be dedicated, hugh? There weren't a lot of animals there this year. Gas prices, they said. But I learned so much---took that class on Tinesian cro-stick crochet (crochet hook with a hook on each end). Turns out it is so easy and quick. And what things you can do with an I-cord! And learned a new technique of knitting quick, easy, fancy shawls called a Sandra Shawl. And a fast easy lacy shawl that you use your sewing machine for. And of course had to take Gail White's dyeing class---so many pretty yarns I came home with--all dyed by ME! Got so many projects that I just don't know how I'll have time for mowing and housework!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ana


We crave PHOTOS of your newly dyed yarns!!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I got a wheel i got a wheel  


not many people there, i was a little disapointed, but i really dont like crowds


i was hoping to run into someone from here tho....


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok, I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures. The second is Gail--see all our colors on the seats?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow!!! Beautiful colors!! (I love pictures!!)

Jerzey - what kind of wheel??


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I bought a hand crafted castle style, 

very happy with it,


----------

